# Baiting Coyotes



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

When you go out to coyote hunt how do you bait a coyote? Is it like putting out a dead carcass and setting up 200 yds. away or something like thst? Any advice?


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Pafox said:


> When you go out to coyote hunt how do you bait a coyote? Is it like putting out a dead carcass and setting up 200 yds. away or something like thst? Any advice?[/quote When I bait for coyotes I use a dead cow. I have access to them so thats not a problem. Some people use dead deer for bait. Check wih your local laws. Sometimes you can get dead deer from whoever has the pickup contract with State. I'm talking about road kill and some states hire a person to pick them up off the highways. Pay close attention to your prevailing wind as to where you put the bait. You want it in a area where you can approach downwind, and about a 150yds to 200 yds out. The farther the better as coyotes are pretty damn sharp. If you have ever seen one on the bait he will pause every few seconds and look all around. I have a bait out right now and shot one already. That bait was out two weeks before they started hitting it. The weather has been soo nice. I think it is a lot better when the weather is real cold and snow on the ground. Once they start hitting the bait it seems like every coyote around finds it. One reason is when a coyote takes a dump the other coyotes know there is somthing around dead. Put the bait out where you have a little shooting time before he ducks in a draw or washout, preferably on a flat. Park quite aways from the carcass and walkin where all you have to do is peak up over a hill or somthing and take your shot. Ideally if you can view the bait from a long ways away with binoculars works best. Then you know somthings on the bait and you can sneak up, being especially quite and downwind. Good Luck. I'll be checking my bait tomorrow morning. A lot of times coyotes will be gone at daybreak on the nice days, but when it is super cold and nasty out out , they will be there all day long and you can have some good shooting if you can stand the cold. Good luck , and I hope this helps you.


----------



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

i hunt in massachusetts, and we don't have a lot of open land like corn fields, so my hunting is done in heavilt wooded areas. I put up tree stands and put out deer when I can get it from a butcher. The wind is extremely important, as a matter of fact it's everything. The last coyote i shot was 12 yards away. he was circling the bait and came right next to my stand. Fox will come to these baits as well, thay are a lot less weary than the yotes. As a matter of fact, yote make fox look stupid in comparission. I put my stands as high as possible, that is, where I'm most comfortable. Just sit and wait, you will get shots.


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Why do you need to bait. If you are a good caller, you don't need to bait. Find the dogs and call them in. They might not come in that first time. But give them a chance. You might have to use different calls to get them to come. My buddy (squalsqualbang) and I use different calls because we believe baiting is cheating. Where is the sport in that. Do you not like watching the dogs run up to your unsuspecting trap. Well thats all I got for ya.

Goodluck and Happy Hunting :sniper:


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

"My buddy (squalsqualbang) and I use different calls because we believe baiting is cheating." :eyeroll:

3006shooter,

I say to you again how is that cheating? You have got to lighten up a little, if you bait an area it doesnt mean that the coyotes are going to be there every time you call! All bait does is make the coyotes travel through that area! They are not like deer in which they have a pattern at lets say corn feeder. They are not going to be at that spot every night! Hey have you ever tried bait? It doesnt make much of a difference if food is plentiful in that area such as rabbits and rodents. Coyotes are varmints! Thats why they call it varmint hunting. And Varmint= nuisance. Why do you hunt coyote? Sure its tons of fun too but its also to help pheasant and duck populations.

P.S. Do not want to start a heated conversation, want to know how thats cheating?


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

I miss understood what you meant by the baiting. I thought you were going to shoot the dogs at the bait sight. (that is cheating, I think) But if you are just putting bait out so they will come through your area then that sounds like a good idea. Infact I might just try that. Didn't mean to offend you in anyway. Hope we can be friends. Cause hunters have to stick together. Sorry again that I miss understood.

Goodluck and Happy Hunting


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

"Cause hunters have to stick together."

Thats the reason that i was kind of bugged by that because some hunters turn on eachother. I also hope we can be friends! Happy hunting!
:beer:


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes thank goodness that we are still friends. I just miss understood. Last night I was feeding cattle and we had one die. so me and my buddy went out this morning and we shoot two about 100 yds from the dead cow. You was right all it does it help bring the dogs into the area a little better.

Good luck and Happy Hunting


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

HUNTING JUNKY said:


> "My buddy (squalsqualbang) and I use different calls because we believe baiting is cheating." :eyeroll:
> 
> 3006shooter,
> 
> ...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

You could also try buying a medium sized stuffed "rabbit" or "fox" to set up on top of a rock in an obvious fashion. Sometimes coyotes will work in and see our "fox" sitting on a rock and rush in to chase it away. It help reduce their wariness, as they figure the fox beat them to the dying rabbit.

Good Luck!

Ryan

.


----------

